# sun.jdbc.odbc.jdbcodbcdriver wird nicht gefuden



## Favorite_11 (23. Apr 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bekomme seit neustem folgendes Problem bei meiner Anwendung. Auf meinem Computer läuft alles einwandfrei, jedoch bekomme ich bei der Installation auf anderen System (alles Windows) die Fehlermeldung, dass er die Klasse "sun.jdbc.odbc.jdbcodbcdriver" nicht findet. 

Auf meiner Suche nach einer Problemlösung habe ich herausgefunden, dass diese Klasse jedoch Bestandteil des JRE ist und somit nicht fehlen kann (vorausgesetzt man hat Java installiert). Ich habe Java sowohl als 32bit als auch als 64bit Version auf den betroffenen Computern installiert: Fehler bleibt bestehen.

Zudem habe ich versucht das .jar-File in die Anwendung einzubinden (rt.jar) ... Problem besteht weiterhin...

Auf einem der Computer habe ich dann aus lauter Verzweifelung Netbeans installiert und siehe da: es läuft ... jedoch nur innerhalb des IDE. Sobald ich eine Anwendung außerhalb des IDE starte, bleibt der Fehler bestehen.

Ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende und wollte mal nachfragen ob einer von euch eine Idee hat, wie ich das Problem lösen oder umgehen kann.

Ich benutze übrigens eine Access Datenbank und ... naja ich weiß dass das nicht so Ideal ist. Die Anwendung auf eine andere Datenbank umzuschreiben wäre jedoch sehr aufwendig :/

Gruß


----------



## strußi (23. Apr 2014)

vlt schiebst du noch derby.jar in den ORDNER wo dein projekt liegt, das hat bei meine projekten immer geholfen^^

grüße


----------



## Favorite_11 (23. Apr 2014)

Je mehr ich drüber nachdenke um so kurioser wird die Situation. Theoretisch gehört die Klasse die er nicht findet zum Java-Paket. Er startet die Software und findet ja somit auch Java(sonst gäbe es beim starten der Anwendung ja direkt eine Fehlermeldung) und muss doch dann auch diese Klasse finden?!


----------



## Favorite_11 (26. Apr 2014)

Ich habe es gefunden. Das Problem ist, dass seit JRE8 die Klasse sun.jdbc.odbc.jdbcodbcdriver nicht mehr existiert. Das heißt man muss seit JRE8 wohl einen anderen Weg finden eine Access-Datenbank anzusprechen oder JRE nicht updaten. Schade aber das sind Sachen gegen die wir uns wohl nie wehren können  .


----------

